# pmv pigeon needs home urgently, toronto ontario



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

I had a feral pigeon with pmv dropped off to my apartment about two weeks ago,
Unfortunately I am unable to keep him any lonher, and he still needs support. I am out of options, he is eating by himself, but still suffering from the nuerological side effects. I am feeding him peas, and some kaytees exact for support. If anubody can help I feel he wilget netter with timr,which unfortunately it is something i don't have. (It is pmv not salmonella)
I have been rehabbing for many years, but I have to leave for work and he can not come with,
He appears to be a young adult, very docile, but thats probably because he isnt feeling to hot.


Thank you for your time.


----------

